# Question on Officer Cadet Training Plan (OCTP) - Need urgent Reply



## Bassil (12 Jul 2012)

Greetings fellow CF members and civilians,
   I was reading some information on a couple websites and bumped through an interesting entry plan. The site, ("http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/ar-ra/page-eng.asp?id=762") claimed that there is an OCTP program which allowed you to become an officer without completeting university, is it still available, if so, may I have some further information. I may have posted this in the wrong section, again I'm sorry. Thanks for the help


----------



## dimsum (12 Jul 2012)

The OCTP isn't current anymore.  Direct Entry Officer (with degree) or Regular Officer Training Plan (where the CF pays you to get a degree) are the two main ways of joining the Regular Force as an officer.  From time to time Continuing Education Officer Training Plan (join without a degree and have a certain amount of years to complete one on your own time) will be available for certain trades, but that isn't guaranteed.

As a Reservist, the RESO (Reserve Officer) stream doesn't specify that you must get a degree (I believe you have to prove that you're working towards one, but I could be wrong), but then again it's only limited to what trades the Reserve units offer.  

So in short, while you can join as an officer without completing Uni, you eventually have to get a degree.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2012)

So, why is this urgent?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2012)

Bassil said:
			
		

> is it still available,



It has not been available in almost 20 years.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2012)

His link is for the Air Reserve....


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Jul 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> So, why is this urgent?



Well the question is not apparently urgent, but the OP wants the answers to be.  More smileys and exclamation points I guess.


----------



## Loachman (12 Jul 2012)

The correct name was Officer Candidate Training Plan.


----------

